# Casting partner/mentor needed



## Chucketn (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone casting Aluminum within a 1 or 2 hour drive ofKingsport, TN? I would be willing to provide pigged aluminum and patterns forsomeone to help me cast parts.
I have a complete set of Gingery Shaper patterns (alreadyhave a Gingery Shaper).  I want to make adividing head, and a steady rest for my mini lathe. 
I have melted aluminum before, and assisted in casting a fewparts. There is no one close to me that casts metal. My former partner/mentormoved to Texas. I do not have safety equipment, furnace or crucible, and wouldnot be comfortable casting on my own yet.
Chuck


----------

